# Voodoo Tactical Praetorian?



## Sub_MOA (Nov 11, 2015)

Howdy! Was curious if anyone has had any experience with the Voodoo Tactical Praetorian Rifle Pack. I like the design concept, however my rifle weighs 17lbs. and I'm not sure if that is a little too much for it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

